# cable slide



## Stab (Jun 25, 2009)

I switched to saunders, and have been very happy.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

i have a saunders on my bow its been great


----------



## TrkyFrk (Jan 9, 2009)

I use an alpine on all my bows


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have the Winner's Choice on all of mine


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

May be a stupid question, but what benefit is a new slide?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I like to use a teflon slide of some sorts. I'd like to try the winner's choice slide some day though. I don't care for the alpine slides.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

i don't trust any of the "boat anchor" style slides. if you do go with that style keep a spare just in case...:teeth:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

My Black Ice wouldn't shoot cock vane up because the cable slide placed the strings too close to the vane when shooting.
I tried an after-market slide but it chewed up my cable above the slide. Still trying to figure that out.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got several Saunders Hyper Glides and have no problems!!


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

pacnate said:


> May be a stupid question, but what benefit is a new slide?


Some standard cable slide give poor fletch clearance, for example the standard Bowtech one is rubbish. All 4 of the Bowtechs I have had the cable slide replaced with the Saunders cable slide.

Also most companies standard cable slide is cheap plastic so to replace it with a better quality one can make the bow shoot better and also remove noise. I have found the cable slides can "chatter" on a wet cable guard rod as they grip and slip during the shot. This is not really a problem for 3D but could be for hunting, better quality cable slides don't do this.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Limey said:


> Some standard cable slide give poor fletch clearance, for example the standard Bowtech one is rubbish. All 4 of the Bowtechs I have had the cable slide replaced with the Saunders cable slide.
> 
> Also most companies standard cable slide is cheap plastic so to replace it with a better quality one can make the bow shoot better and also remove noise. I have found the cable slides can "chatter" on a wet cable guard rod as they grip and slip during the shot. This is not really a problem for 3D but could be for hunting, better quality cable slides don't do this.


That's true about the Bowtech slides being poor quality. Also, their cable bars have the In Velvet coating on them which "grabs" the plastic even more. My friend bought a Sniper not long ago and I ordered a Saunders slide before he even got his bow.


----------



## MidMoArcher (Feb 26, 2003)

Try a Bomar.


----------



## Jr. G Nockman (Mar 1, 2010)

AAE Slippery Slide, best kept secret in slides and only 6 or 7 bucks.


----------



## Zorg (Jun 25, 2009)

Does anyone tried the "by bernardini" ? it's a kind of mix of "roller gard" and cable slide .
I'm interested by this one... but so expensive


----------



## ckulow (Jul 20, 2009)

*Cable slide*

I switched mine to a Hoyt. It's a delrin made slide and slides very easily.

If the slide is sticking try rubbing bow wax on the slide and then burnish it with a baggie. If that doesn't work try a very small amount of white lithium grease. I had two of the standard BowTech models crack on my 07 
Allegiance.

Carl


----------



## therick (Jun 16, 2008)

Hoyt slide


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

MidMoArcher said:


> Try a Bomar.


I use bomar. I tried to buy another one recently and kinsey's and lancaster said they are not made any more.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

THe Hoyt slides seem to work the best for me.


----------



## MidMoArcher (Feb 26, 2003)

dpattarcher said:


> I use bomar. I tried to buy another one recently and kinsey's and lancaster said they are not made any more.


I hate to hear that. Bomar's where awesome.


----------

